# Flashing around garage doors



## ikessky (Aug 24, 2009)

I'm getting ready to put vinyl siding on my new construction garage. I have one 16' door and one 7'. The jambs around the opening are done out of treated 3/4" plywood. I am wrapping these in aluminum. For the outside (against the building) I have a piece that is bent at a 90 degree angle that goes against the jamb and the garage. The aluminum cladding will then go over this. My questing is about above the garage door. Should I also use a piece of drip cap up there under the J channel or is that not needed with the piece of 90 degree metal up there?


----------



## woodworkbykirk (Sep 25, 2011)

your sketch doesnt give enought info... im looking at it trying to figure out if this is a side view or a top down view.'

in regards to cladding the pt plywood... this is bad. the chemicals in the pt will react with the aluminum and turn it to ash.. seen this a few times and had to make the repairs..not fun

regarding to the peice of 90 degree aluminum on top of the header.. 90 degrees is no good, it should fully clad the header peice of wood and then turn up the wall to create a proper flashing.... or you can do it in two pieces. the most important thing is that each piece thats above another HAS to overlap the lower piece so to keep water out


----------



## ikessky (Aug 24, 2009)

Sorry about that! Try these two. The first would be a top down of the jamb and side wall. The second is a cross section.

Also, the ply is NOT treated. I went out and looked to confirm this. Also, I talked to one of my family members who is a GC and he said there are a few different ways to set this up and he'd come over and give me a hand so that it's sealed up properly. Sometimes I guess it pays to talk to the in-laws a little more! :thumbup:


----------



## woodworkbykirk (Sep 25, 2011)

ok first drawing is good for the overlap.. the 2nd needs work the peice labelled 90 degree bend should be over top of the "aluminum cladding piece even with the drip cap there.. your basically "tucking your rain pants into your boots" as i call it.. when your installing cladding and flashings ALWAYS and i mean ALWAYS start at the lowest point and work your way up the wall otherwise it creates a trough that catches water instead of keeping it out.

in the past few years ive had some big local company's bring me in to figure out why their new buildings are leaking, when i opened things up i found hte flashings were done backwards.:furious: i reflashed everything correctly, now the only water that gets in these windows is when the window is left open in a rain storm:laughing:


----------

